# The Brother's Grunt Fall Grow



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Well Fall is here and another grow started. :hubba:  We'll be working with the following beans this grow with a few more to be added when these get bigger.*

*(3) Space Queen - Subcool*
*(3) Flav - Subcool*
*(5) Northernberry Peak Seeds*
*(9) Stoneybud (Northernberry x White Widow)*

*These were germinated using the wet paper towel method and then put into 16 oz. plastic cups with Miracle-Gro soil that feeds plants up to 3 months. Here's a pic with updates to come every week or two.  *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 20, 2008)

mojo mojo mojo...Pulling up milk crate 2 fallow along...


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

what seed bank has subcool strains that ship to the US? cant wait to see these grow


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Not sure on that one slomo but i'll find out for ya.  *


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what seed bank has subcool strains that ship to the US? cant wait to see these grow


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 20, 2008)

i'd love to grow some vortex


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 20, 2008)

*Yup he has some very nice strains.  :hubba: *


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i'd love to grow some vortex


----------



## IRISH (Oct 20, 2008)

GREEN MOJO - GREEN MOJO - GREEN MOJO...


----------



## Dexter (Oct 20, 2008)

Kick ***! Got my recliner ready, and an Esky full of stubbies
Dexter


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> what seed bank has subcool strains that ship to the US? cant wait to see these grow



hxxp://www.hempdepot.ca/

4.5 stars


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

Can't wait TBG!!! I love the fall season


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 21, 2008)

*You can also get them on BreedBay slomo.  *


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 21, 2008)

i've seen them on breedbay. have you or anyone you know use breedbay or hempdepot.ca ?


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 21, 2008)

Ooooooooooh! I love this part - Will they / won't they.....:watchplant:  I'm following!


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 21, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i've seen them on breedbay. have you or anyone you know use breedbay or hempdepot.ca ?


 
Not anyone I personally know but many different forums love hempdepot.ca. I am going to order some Joey Weed and TGA seeds from them shortly.


----------



## slowmo77 (Oct 21, 2008)

ya they got some 5 packs from TGA ,they have several strains id like to try out. let me know what you think of them when you order and if all goes well then i'll give them a try..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 22, 2008)

*The following sites are the only one's you can get TGA genetics. *
*Click the link and stroll down.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26626*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 22, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 22, 2008)

*Dude,     wow. SUPER jelous and anxious! You know, I've been both wanting to grow northernberry AND space queen for a while.  *


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 22, 2008)

I can't wait for this.  Been looking into Subcool's wife, Jill, and her 1st strain, Jilly Bean on Breedbay myself.  Can't wait to see how Subcools turn out.  Major MOJO boys.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Oct 22, 2008)

heres some verde mojo.PS


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Oct 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well Fall is here and another grow started. :hubba: We'll be working with the following beans this grow with a few more to be added when these get bigger.*


 
I have a silly unrelated question   So I assume there is two brothers in the Grunt duo, does the same brother post here or does it alternate  :argue:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Yes there are two of us. I do most of the posting but every now and then my bro will post.  *


			
				THCPezDispenser said:
			
		

> I have a silly unrelated question  So I assume there is two brothers in the Grunt duo, does the same brother post here or does it alternate  :argue:


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 23, 2008)

*Will this be another speaker box grow or what do you have set up for us here this time man?*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*Nope the speaker box is retired. We haven't used that in awhile. We have a full room that is cut in half that were using right now for flowering with two 400 watt hps.   The other half will be used for vegging once the little ones get bigger using a T5 lightning. :hubba: *


			
				DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Will this be another speaker box grow or what do you have set up for us here this time man?*


----------



## stonedrone (Oct 23, 2008)

I've seen some of your other journals. Can't wait to see how this unfolds. Count me in. 

Happy Tokes.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 23, 2008)

Any chance we will see some new TBG strains on the open market soon?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 23, 2008)

*No breeding this time around.  *


----------



## CasualGrower (Oct 23, 2008)

Passin some of that MOJO back at ya TBG....   I would LOVE to get some TGA Genetics....  Last time I tried to buy beans... 4 strains from the Doc, they got nabbed... I will try again soon though. 8)

Pulling up my chair.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*WOOT WOOT!   Got my bong packed wit da goods and im getting totally ripped for this grow, its just how I roll. Good Luck TBG...Like you need it with your GREEN GREEN thumbs yall have.  *


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice man. Keeping an eye on this. Can't wait to see those strains under the HID's!

*Green MOJO for you my Friend!*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Just wanted to let ya all know were adding a few other strains to this grow. As of this morning we've started germing the following:*

*(5) Grizzly x White Rhino*
*(2) White Widow*
*(3) Duckfoot99 x Cinderalla99*

*There will be more strains added to this grow as we go along so stay tuned as this is gonna get very interesting. :hubba:  I'll get some pics up of the other little ones tomorrow. Until then everyone smoke a fat one. :joint: *


----------



## POTUS (Oct 25, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Well Fall is here and another grow started.  We'll be working with the following beans this grow with a few more to be added when these get bigger.*
> 
> *(3) Space Queen - Subcool*
> *(3) Flav - Subcool*
> ...





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up everyone. Just wanted to let ya all know were adding a few other strains to this grow. As of this morning we've started germing the following:*
> 
> *(5) Grizzly x White Rhino*
> *(2) White Widow*
> ...


Yo! Brothers Grunt! You guys have picked another round of goodies this winter, I see! You've moved up into a full room grow setup. That's awesome. I sure look forward to seeing your plants every couple of weeks.

The pygmy says two thumbs up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2008)

*Not really a full room but half a full room. :hubba:  *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Yo! Brothers Grunt! You guys have picked another round of goodies this winter, I see! You've moved up into a full room grow setup. That's awesome. I sure look forward to seeing your plants every couple of weeks.
> 
> The pygmy says two thumbs up!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Here is a pic of the little one's getting bigger and bigger. :hubba:  Have a few that might get the axe if they don't start taking off.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice babies TBG 

What light are you using in pic 1?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 26, 2008)

*That's a 65 watt Flourex Hippy. Got two of them but one is down at the moment. :doh: Gonna put them under T5's this Thursday. :hubba: *


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 26, 2008)

i cant wait to see all those strains in bloom, maybe a little early but do you have a favorite?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 26, 2008)

> Have a few that might get the axe if they don't start taking off.


I wouldn't kill them. I've found some jewels in some runts.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*Not really CC as they are all good.  *


			
				canibanol cannonball said:
			
		

> i cant wait to see all those strains in bloom, maybe a little early but do you have a favorite?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 27, 2008)

*It depends on how much room we have BBP. If we have enough room after i add the other little one's the runts will be kept.  If not they will die.  *


			
				bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I wouldn't kill them. I've found some jewels in some runts.


----------



## POTUS (Oct 27, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've found some jewels in some runts.


Damn! I'll bet that hurt on recovery!  :hubba: Hahahahaahahaha


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Oct 27, 2008)

very nice bro. i seen your grows u know how to grow some pretty good chronic. green mojo to them little ones


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 27, 2008)

looking good TBG


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

looking GREAT as always brother! Have some bright GREEN MOJO for the ladies to come


----------



## IRISH (Oct 27, 2008)

hey TBG, great selection. i'm watching too.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## stoneylove (Oct 28, 2008)

Looking great, as usual. And a very nice variety of smoke. Much mojo to ya TBG.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Oct 30, 2008)

I have always wanted to try Northernberry. Can't wait to see flowering pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. :ciao: Well we thought it was time for an update. :hubba: The other day we transplanted the Space Queen, Flav, Northernberry, and Stoneybuds out of the 16 oz. cups and into something bigger. They will get one more transplant into their final homes in about 3 or 4 weeks maybe 5. :confused2: They are now under the T5s we have and loving it. Everything is looking great and starting to grow fast.   Here are some pics of the little beauties.  *

*Pictures (1-4) are group shots.*
*Picture (5) is FLAV*
*Picture (6) is NORTHERNBERRY*
*Picture (7) SPACE QUEEN*
*Picture (8) STONEYBUD*


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Very nice plants, have you tried these strains before?


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Nov 3, 2008)

wont someone please think of the children! thoses babes are growin up nice :aok:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*We've grown the Northernberry and Stoneybud before.  It's our first try with the Space Queen and Flav. :hubba: *


			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Very nice plants, have you tried these strains before?


----------



## tesla (Nov 3, 2008)

Fantastic!!!! I need to get a hold of some good beans ...  I was in Amsterdam a couple years ago..was gonna get some beans ...Then I got High.. I am sure you know the rest of the story..  I will be watchin this with eyes wide open. Thanks


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

thanks for the update! Great pics 

Hope you are well


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

theyre starting to BLOW UP with growth, let the fun begin huh TBG..  could you point me in the right direction for them square containers, are they food containers from grocery store??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 3, 2008)

*Whats up mang. :ciao: We got those at Wally World.   Ya just gotta do a bit of searching over where all the tupperware is.  *


[email protected] said:
			
		

> theyre starting to BLOW UP with growth, let the fun begin huh TBG.. could you point me in the right direction for them square containers, are they food containers from grocery store??


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 3, 2008)

yo brothers u guys once agen are putting to gether a awasome grow! wow, all them babies look very nice. all most catching up to mine! lol, well i will be sticking to your grow as it is just a cople weeks behind mine. well best of luck grunt's................
*GREEN MOJO :banana:  GREEN MOJO :banana:  GREEN MOJO *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*Update!  *

*Pics (1-3) Group shots*
*Pic (4) Flav group shot*
*Pic (5) Northernberry group shot*
*Pic (6) Space Queen group shot*
*Pic (7) Stoneybud group shot*


----------



## POTUS (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice healthy little ladies you have there Bro's Grunt! It'll be cool to watch them grow under youse guys care!

(I've got that NY talk down!)

hehe


----------



## 303053 (Nov 9, 2008)

absolutly beautiful green ladies


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 9, 2008)

pulled up a chair, this should be a good one!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 9, 2008)

gett'ing it on now. how old now? i usually go from the party cups to a 1 gallon, then to a 3 gallon. this round , i skipped the 1 gallon, went straight to the 3 gal. bags. man, they are really lov'in them t5's. ...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*Ya sure do mang.  *


			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Nice healthy little ladies you have there Bro's Grunt! It'll be cool to watch them grow under youse guys care!
> 
> (I've got that NY talk down!)
> 
> hehe


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 9, 2008)

*I think about 4 or 5 weeks old.  That's what we do. :hubba: *


			
				banjobuzz said:
			
		

> gett'ing it on now. how old now? i usually go from the party cups to a 1 gallon, then to a 3 gallon. this round , i skipped the 1 gallon, went straight to the 3 gal. bags. man, they are really lov'in them t5's. ...bb...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 9, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 9, 2008)

*"bada bing":aok: lookin good bro..*


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 10, 2008)

bom brothers putting on another text book grow, come an gather round here. the brother grunts are going to show us how to grow some killer green. i know i will be bothers. looking great. got one more week an i am going to start flowering mine...........


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. :ciao: Forgot to mention all the Space Queen's have atleast one leaf that has this strange curl.  My bro did some searching of other people growing this strain and it seems it happens. :confused2: Looks pretty cool.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Bad news as far as the White Widow and Duckfoot99 x Cindy99 goes. All popped but just wouldn't grow fast enough. I mean these plants were 3 weeks old and still didn't have the first sets of leaves.   Anyway all were trashed yesterday. :hubba:  The Grizzley x White Rhino on the other hand are doing great and will be transplanted at the end of the week. Here are a few pics of the Grizzley x White Rhino.  *


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry to hear that bro.they all look beautiful.i like the little curly thing too.unique.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

those babies are such a nice deep green - very healthy bro! Wow those curling leaves are funny eh, seems like an odd trait for a strain...I wonder how it occurred. Hope all is well with you other than the stupid slow growing now thrown out plants


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 16, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. Nothing new to report other than everything is great. Here are some pics. *

*Pic (1-2) Space Queen*
*Pic (2-3) Flav*
*Pic (3-4) Northernberry*
*Pic (4-5) Stoneybud *

*We put 7 out of the 9 Stoneybuds in flower today. We were gonna do it in a few more weeks but we need the room for better things. :hubba: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2008)

Look at all that green. They look happy TBG.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

looking great, as always tbg! 

I do love that background of yours, i saw you used it a lot in your bud pics. its a good colour to show off buds :hubba:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 16, 2008)

Lookin sweet man!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2008)

looking great tbg, just thought i would drop in and see whats good, and your grow is good my freind. your going to have some tasty buds im in on this journal for sure... ohh and of coarse some *GREEN MOJO*
later mann


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 17, 2008)

very very nice, tbg just another text book grow........keepem green...........i just started to flower my self. 12/12 baby BUDS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IRISH (Nov 17, 2008)

looking sweet @ 4 weeks veg. happy flowering.:hubba: ...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 18, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. We transplanted the Grizzly x White Rhino's into 1 gallon pots the other day. Seeing some yellowing but i think that's from not watering and the transplant. :doh: I'm sure they will get over it.  *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 18, 2008)

to much smoking not enuff working........


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 18, 2008)

Looking great so far. I can't wait to see some pics of them in full flower!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 19, 2008)

*Ya got that right WC.  *


			
				Wiseguy_Chef said:
			
		

> to much smoking not enuff working........


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 19, 2008)

Now i see what ive been doing wrong  i always start mine off in one gals and then only do one TP into 3s or 5s :doh: one of these days ill get it right  Bro the potentials look great :aok: gonna be another dank fall up in the hills  MOJO MOJO MOJO


----------



## Weezy (Nov 19, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Whats up mang. :ciao: We got those at Wally World.  Ya just gotta do a bit of searching over where all the tupperware is.  *


 
I use those same exact square ones...I start in 20 oz. styrofoam cups then move to those.  They seem to work pretty well for that stage of growth.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Nov 19, 2008)

Hows its going. Some time ago i was posting about my first grow and you game me some real good info. I dont think i have said thanks. I have moved around a lot sence then, in fact three states ><. Have not been able to have another go at it, but hoping will have another shot at it soon. Your grow so far is looking as always.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Whats up everyone. We topped the 3 Flavs this morning and everything seems to be doing very well. Growing real fast and loving those T5s. :hubba:  Here are a few pics before the topping.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Topped the 3 Space Queens this morning. Nothing much to report other then they are growing fast. Here are a few pics. This is called a quick update.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*We also topped the 5 Northernberries as well this morning. As you can see these babies are beautiful. Gotta love those Indica's. :hubba: *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Here are the 2 Stoneybuds we left in veg. Still looking good.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 21, 2008)

*Well these babies seem to enjoy the transplant they received. Starting to look real nice. A few more weeks these babies are gonna be big. :hubba:  Also a picture of one of our two new Zongs.  *


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 22, 2008)

WOW looking great tbg them plants are growing outta controle!!!!!!! keep it up, brother's
ohh btw love the zong u got there, i got one just like that one, love it, it can layback an not get your bowl wett


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 22, 2008)

*We forgot to update on the (7) Stoneybuds we put into flower. Two are showing sex. One is a female and the other is a male which we named Fredo. Que The Godfather music please.   Fredo is no longer with us as he went for a boat ride this morning. :rofl:  Here are a few pics.  *

*Pic (1) Fredo's Nut  *
*Pic (2) Female :hubba: *
*Pic (3) Group shot without Fredo  *
*Pic (4) Fredo going for a boat ride :rofl: *


----------



## Pothead420 (Nov 22, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Bad news as far as the White Widow and Duckfoot99 x Cindy99 goes. All popped but just wouldn't grow fast enough. I mean these plants were 3 weeks old and still didn't have the first sets of leaves.   Anyway all were trashed yesterday. :hubba:  The Grizzley x White Rhino on the other hand are doing great and will be transplanted at the end of the week. Here are a few pics of the Grizzley x White Rhino.  *


im having the same problem with a few of my Ducksfoot99 and the Ducksfoot99 x Clipse the seeds are poping out of the soil but it just wont put out the first set of leaves im guessing there old seed stock


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*It could be old seed stock or a number of other things. :confused2: *


			
				Pothead420 said:
			
		

> im having the same problem with a few of my Ducksfoot99 and the Ducksfoot99 x Clipse the seeds are poping out of the soil but it just wont put out the first set of leaves im guessing there old seed stock


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *It could be old seed stock or a number of other things. :confused2: *


 

THAT HAS HAPPENED TO ME I LET THE LITTLE PLANT LIVE 2 MONTHS LATER IT START GROWING OUT OF NOWHERE NOW SHES A BIG BUSH IT WAS CRAZY HOW SHE WAS 2 - 3 INCHES FOR 2 SOLID MONTHS SHOULD FINISH BUDDIN EARLY JAN


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

haha fantastic shots tbg! thanks for sharing


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 23, 2008)

good stuff tbg as usual


----------



## Burn_Slowly (Nov 24, 2008)

TBG...

What cam are you using?


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2008)

lookin' good there turbo. when you did your topping, did you keep them in veg, or flip 'em then?...bb...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 24, 2008)

*Sorry guys and gals THREAD CLOSED! :ciao: *


----------

